# My first mouse litter!



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Happy to announce my first baby mice! They are from a black pied pet type pair. There were four but momma ate one, I don't know why. But she is feeding these three and seems to be doing well! I am so excited  also they are unbelievably small, so much smaller than my rat pups! So cute


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations! I remember my first litter, and it was so exciting!

Any chance you could post pictures when they get their fur?


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, unfortunately she seems to have eaten the other three this morning  I think it is just inexperience. Hopefully she will be a better momma next time. She gets one more chance!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I HATE when that happens! So sorry.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear you lost your very first litter. Better luck next time!


----------

